# Starwars battlefront 2 problems



## gamingkid (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey so I have been having problems with SWB2 lately. Whenever I start the game my screen goes black for about a minute then the game starts. Once I have selected my map and game the press start, it freezes for about another minute before going to the loading screen. Once I am in the game it works fine. There is no lag or anything. Then once the game is over, my computer freezes for another minute before going to the next loading screen. This is very frusterating. Please note that this game actually used to work fine on my computer until recently. I use a Windows xp.


----------



## Vertion (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah, that happens to me as well sometimes with battlefront. I think there could be clutter processes running in your background.

Close of programes like mozilla, internet etc.

Update your antivirus and rescan pc.

Then play battlefront.

See if it still happens.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, try to run the executable called Battlefront II(Safe Mode), which is installed as part of the game. Usually, you can start this without the disk, but if it asks you for a disk, put it in. To access this, you can either go to its folder, or just search it in Windows Start. When you find it, run as administrator. This is sort of a hotfix, so try it first an let us know the results. Then, we can continue to diagnose.


----------



## gamingkid (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey thanks for giving you two for giving your input. Unfortunatly this same problem is continuing to happen. I have updated my anti-virus and have tried running battlefront on safe mode. Are there any other ideas?


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Just want to clarify, did you run it in Windows Sade Mode or did you run the Safe Mode application file?


----------



## gamingkid (Jul 8, 2012)

uhhh... im not very good with computers so i will explain what I did. I went on start, then to lucasarts files, then moused over battlefront and clicked on the safe mode option


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

gamingkid said:


> uhhh... im not very good with computers so i will explain what I did. I went on start, then to lucasarts files, then moused over battlefront and clicked on the safe mode option


Alright you did the correct thing. Now, have you patched the game to its latest version?


----------

